# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  1С: Управление по целям и KPI

## Kirum

Добрый день
Коллеги есть у кого нибудь рабочая версия 1С: Управление по целям и KPI?
Буду признательным за ссылку на скачивание.

----------


## AlikUsept

Какие слова...

----------


## Amur1988

Мне тоже можете скинуть пож-та на почту mr.amurkhan@mail.ru

----------


## OlyaSAp

Добрый день
мне можно тоже ссылку на почту olya-sap@yandex.ru

----------


## igrned

И мне, спасибо. igrned@gmail.com

----------


## mariaparad

Добрый день. 
И мне можно ссылочку на почту mariaparad@mail.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## Falcon174

ДОбрый день. *Управление по целям и KPI, редакция 2.0* текущая версия 2.1.7.9. если можно то на почту 79630900683@ya.ru

----------


## mylnikov_v

Добрый день.
И мне можно ссылочку на почту mvm@prom-aktiv.com
Спасибо.

----------


## murattick

Добрый день.
Можно получить ссылку на скачивание? 
почта murattick@gmail.com
Спасибо!

----------


## krpvart

Добрый день.
Можно получить ссылку на скачивание?
почта nskwin32cih@gmail.com
Спасибо!

----------


## DenisKRD

Добрый день, можно так же получить ссылку на скачивание? 
Почта a1ternative@mail.ru.
Спасибо!

----------

